# Crappy Expensive Lighter



## kanadakid (Jul 19, 2004)

It's been a while since I posted gents but had to get this post off my chest.

I have bought my last anything made by Colibri. $60.00 lighter, the entire guts fell out, 2 years old. Send back to colibri and they won't fix the lighter for me or replace.

They claim that it is out of warrenty. I'm calling Famous Cigar where I bought the lighter just to complain. But what a horrible CS policy.

I know that Cigar.com has the new Xikar lighter which have a lifetime warrenty and the entry level Duponts. Any thought on either.

$60.00 and the guts just feel out of the lighter......can you beleive that ?


Kid


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

That sucks! Write it up as a learning experiance 

Go to your local Wallyworld and pick up a few dozen Ronson torch lighters and youll be set!! :tu


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> That sucks! Write it up as a learning experiance
> 
> Go to your local Wallyworld and pick up a few dozen Ronson torch lighters and youll be set!! :tu


:tpd: The cheapies work great.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Cheap .50 Cent Lighters work Just as good .... 
And 2 Years for a lighter is a long time , I lose lighters every day thats why i dont buy the epensive ones .

Cheers , 
Yossi G


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a $99 Colibri that was a POS lots of other options for much less...:2


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Colibri makes the worst POS lighters that ever fell off the back of a factory truck. I'd bet that the colibri contract all their work out to North Korea, where Colibri lighters are assembled by hand by elderly shaved labotomized apes with althimizers. They are then flown to China on a TU-54 with two engines missing, and a drunken one eyed pilot who flew scouting missions during world war one. The lighters then arrive in communist China where they are approved and signed off by an eighty year old mid level communist party official with a six hundred dollar a day heroin habit. The lighters are then flown to the US and sold in great whacking lots where a dime can buy three thousand.

Thats why they are given out for free whenever you sign up for Cigar Magazine or buy anything worth over a quarter at those cigar clearing houses.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

3 dollars at Wal-Mart, and Walgreens..
Super Lighter. Works great.
http://www.ronsoncorp.com/jetlite_detail.cfm


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

kanadakid said:


> $60.00 and the guts just feel out of the lighter......can you beleive that ?


It was a Colibri. So, yes.


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

I use my Zippo and that seems to get the job done.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> It was a Colibri. So, yes.


:tpd: Very true! If it was two years old, it only had a one year limited warranty when you bought it. The cheapest line, Firebird, seems to last longer than the high dollar models.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: Very true! If it was two years old, it only had a one year limited warranty when you bought it. The cheapest line, Firebird, seems to last longer than the high dollar models.


This was my first purchased lighter. It doesn't work all that bad, but still more than I want to pay. Ronson all the way and if you are privledged enough, then get a Dupont.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Colibri=Junk. 
I bought a Zippo with the Z-Plus torch insert and it is by far the best lighter I have ever owned. You can't kill the bastid. Only downfall is it has a small tank but I'll deal with that to have reliability any day. My cheapo Truck Stop triple flame torch has been holding up real well too. It's been my experience that the less I spend on a lighter the more reliable it is and the more I can count on it on a day to day basis.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Sorry to hear about the bum deal!*

*I never spend more than $10 on any lighter. They all work well and I'm never out more than the little amount I spend for the lighters. If I lose them or if they break, no biggie! :ss*


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Perry72 said:


> :tpd: The cheapies work great.


I love my Ronson... $2.94! :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

kanadakid said:


> It's been a while since I posted gents but had to get this post off my chest.
> 
> I have bought my last anything made by Colibri. $60.00 lighter, the entire guts fell out, 2 years old. Send back to colibri and they won't fix the lighter for me or replace.
> 
> ...


I don't know about entry level Duponts they are still 180-220 so I doubt the xtends are entry level. I would go with the xikar i have that was gifted to me and it works great.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I was smoking with some guys from the local shop a week or so ago when one of them commented on my lighter. 

He said something to the effect of "You smoke all those expensive Cubans you pull out of your Dunhill case, what's up with this cheap lighter?" (He was holding up my PB-207.) He continued: "You ought to at least get one of those nice Colibris from the shop." I smiled, told him I had five or six of those in a drawer at home, and said I'd stick with my utilitarian lighter for now. 

It's funny how people always seem to think Colibris are nice until they have half a dozen of them break.


----------



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

Beglad you got a whopping 2 years on it!
My last colibri lasted about 16 months.
I spent $100 at the time (I know-stupid)
My local b&m had a envelope aready written with the service dept address on it-shoulda been my first clue.
After a couple weeks they sent me a postcard saying it would be $69 to repair (list price for the same lighter is now $79) or they would just return it to me for $13...
Needless to say, the lighter I use now is NOT a colibri.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I am so happy every time I read these threads. My fairly inexpensive Colibri Firebird is going on a year and a half as my ONLY lighter (although I own a Ronson as backup) and it hasn't let me down yet. Guess I am one of the lucky ones. Only used Vector in it so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

I use one of the cheaper Xikar lighters, I want to say the Executive.. It was about $22-25, and the store I bought it from told me if I ever had ANY problems at all that I could just bring it back in the store and they would replace it for me on the spot. They told me that if it didn't light on the first attempt everytime that was a good enough reason to bring it back and have it replaced for free.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I got a Colibri as a birthday gift three years ago. Thing is still running great after almost daily use. I bought a firebird as backup but it broke pretty much straight away. I am liking the Zplus insert for my zippo right now though.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I never had any problems with my Colibri Edge.... besides the fact that I freakin' lost it :r

Now I tend to stick with Dupont's, the only way to fly IMO :tu


----------



## Horselington (Jul 11, 2007)

The Xtend is an amazing lighter, but at 180 it's a tad on the expensive side 
Plus, I hate the action on it. I have a Xikar and a Z-Torch, haven't ever had any problems with either of them. I love my Z as I collect zippos and hate the taste of lighter fluid. 
From what I've seen, Colibri aren't that great unless you get the absolute top-of-the-line ones. My B&M won't even sell them because of that....then again, my B&M has $1200.00 Duponts that are WAY over priced. I still want one though...sigh...some day. Then again, if I had $1200.00 to blow on a lighter I would drive a better car, or live in a nicer apartment :cb

E


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

I have a Colibri that I've stopped using... $40 POS. I was in Walgreens recently and spotted a $3.99 torch lighter at the register. It's not a ronson, but it fires the flame out at 45 degress which I like, and so far it beats the crap out of the $40 Colibri.


----------



## mbirds (Sep 19, 2007)

Drazzil said:


> Colibri makes the worst POS lighters that ever fell off the back of a factory truck. I'd bet that the colibri contract all their work out to North Korea, where Colibri lighters are assembled by hand by elderly shaved labotomized apes with althimizers. They are then flown to China on a TU-54 with two engines missing, and a drunken one eyed pilot who flew scouting missions during world war one. The lighters then arrive in communist China where they are approved and signed off by an eighty year old mid level communist party official with a six hundred dollar a day heroin habit. The lighters are then flown to the US and sold in great whacking lots where a dime can buy three thousand.
> 
> Thats why they are given out for free whenever you sign up for Cigar Magazine or buy anything worth over a quarter at those cigar clearing houses.


LMFAO!!! :r


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I got my xtend used off of ebay for 50 bucks and the only time that I have had an issue is when I took it apart to clean it. One of the pins came out and I can't find it but it still works every time. After opening it and actually looking at the guts of it I would have to say that it really is one hell of a lighter.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

The investment on the S.T. Dupont X-Tend and X-Tend minis is VERY well worth it...they too only have a two year warranty...but I would not worry about. The X-Tend line is the one and only totally hand made butane torch lighter on the market, plus Dupont is incredibly picky about what they consider to be a sellable lighter versus what Colibri considers to be a sellable lighter...I have both an X-Tend and an X-Tend mini and have yet to have any major problems...Guitarman S.T. will agree with me....


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad to know I'm not the only one who's had problems with Colibri lighters... though I love the way they look I probably will never buy one again they tend to have element problems a little too often for my liking... just got my self a lighter torch and a cheapo butane lighter (that's behaving much like the Colibri but its 10 times cheaper).


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Blazer PB-207 for $40 is the best way to go IMO


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a nameless $5 one from the B&M. Outside of the crappy fuel it came with, it's been good for the past couple of months. I'm also a big fan of the microtorch for the table top. Plus you can solder with it. :tu

I won a "light saber" triflame at the last WNY Herf.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Colibri makes crappy lighters, and there's no secret to that one. Why merchants even carry them is beyond me?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Get one of these :chk:cb


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

My first Colibri was an entry level, single flame with a black finish. I bought it in like 1988. It lasted 8 years with no problems. I remember I wore most of the finish off I had it so long. It finally died and I bought a new one. That one lasted a few months before it died. I think I was quite lucky with the first one!

MCS


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

I got a Colibri Quantum SST Lighter from my GF on our anniversary. It ran somewhere in the $95.00 range and lasted about 30 days before it stopped working. I contacted Colibri and was not impressed by their response so i tossed it into a drawer and meant to send it back shortly after. I Remembered about it shortly before the Warranty was up on it and shipped it back. The warranty covered the repairs and I had to pay x amount of dollars for return shipping and insurance.

Colibri had to do an overhaul of the mechanics of the lighter and shipped me back my lighter, 2 cans of butane and a bill for a dollar something. Rather then send me a check for the change of shipping I got 2 cans of butane and a bill. 

I've been using my PB-207 since the group buy months ago and I couldn't be happier with it. $22.00 shipped and I have not had a single problem with it.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I was in the same boat. Ronson Jetlite and the fellow BOTL here showed me the err in my ways.


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

Best $2.50 I ever spent:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4179










Large tank, reliable, & cheap. What more can you ask for?

:2


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have to agree with the rest of the BOTL here that suggested the Ronson from Wal-Mart. I have one I have been using for over a year now and have had absolutely no problems with it. Works great.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

hugecanoli said:


> Best $2.50 I ever spent:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4179
> 
> ...


That's the place to go. I have the ones that light up and the torch one. Best deals around and fast service. Who cares if you lose them..


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Drazzil said:


> Colibri makes the worst POS lighters that ever fell off the back of a factory truck. I'd bet that the colibri contract all their work out to North Korea, where Colibri lighters are assembled by hand by elderly shaved labotomized apes with althimizers. They are then flown to China on a TU-54 with two engines missing, and a drunken one eyed pilot who flew scouting missions during world war one. The lighters then arrive in communist China where they are approved and signed off by an eighty year old mid level communist party official with a six hundred dollar a day heroin habit. The lighters are then flown to the US and sold in great whacking lots where a dime can buy three thousand.
> 
> Thats why they are given out for free whenever you sign up for Cigar Magazine or buy anything worth over a quarter at those cigar clearing houses.


Wow. Sure you don't want to work a few of my Irish relatives into this lovely rant?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I've a cheap Ronson from Wal-Mart that works flawlessly....I cary it around & care not what happens to it. I was also gifted one of these Xikar "EX" lighters at a cigar discussion marketing group and it works flawlessly as well. Came with a coupon to send in for a black leather sheath to keep the chrome all shiny & happy. I pull this one out for Herfs & such.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with the ronson jetlite folks every time i see one i buy it and havnt had any trouble with any of them...


----------



## regc7 (Jul 21, 2007)

I did ebay. It might be the expensive knock-offs but its mush last money.


hova45 said:


> I don't know about entry level Duponts they are still 180-220 so I doubt the xtends are entry level. I would go with the xikar i have that was gifted to me and it works great.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish I would have known this before buying two Colibri lighters. The first one stopped working within 6 months. I didn't bother sending it in as it only cost me $14.95. Then I bought $100 of cigars from an online retailer to get another Colibri lighter for free. Not a bad deal and it seems to work fine but I probably would have purchased less cigars if not for the free lighter.


----------

